# Just sold the TT, 2003 S Type R on the way.



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I really liked the TT but, Mum was struggling to get in it and my recurring minor back problems didn't help! A four door is certainly more practical now that I only have one car.

Have been looking at Jaguars for a while and was looking forward to an XFR in the future! As I didn't want to spend a load of money now I did the usual car porn search on Auto trader!

The only auto on a limited budget that comes close to the TT's performance is the S Type R. Many don't like the looks and claim it's an old man's car, well I am an Old Man 8)

Like most cars they have there issues, mine has 140k on the clock but it has been well looked after and was just £3k. I was very lucky the chap needed to sell due to illness so priced it low for a quick sale!

Does anyone have one or had one, would be interested in your thoughts!


----------

